# Security Estates Pretoria ???



## Mrs Korb (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We are considering moving to SA this year from England as my husband is originally from JHB and we are hoping for a better standard of living in SA after finishing our contracts with the British army ( We are fed up with the UK). We are looking to buy property on a security estate in Pretoria but we have no idea what estates are good, safe, and also a good long term investment to raise a family (children free at the moment). My husband will be traveling a lot with work so I will be spending a lot of time on my own, hence why we really need to find the right estate to live on as I will have no family in Pretoria as I am originally from the UK myself.

Does anyone know the best place to find this sort of information out or can advise us further?

Many Thanks,

Mrs L Korb.


----------



## Little Mizz Polar Bear (Oct 8, 2010)

I used to live in Pretoria, still have many friends living in the eastern parts of Pretoria, most of them lives in security estates. Lots of these estates have private schools as well.

Try the following estates: they are all in the eastern parts of Pretoria (personally I would not live in the other parts of Pretoria, but that’s me, nothing wrong with the north, west and south, I just prefer the east  I don't know any estates in the other parts of Pretoria, there are lots.

- Mooikloof Estate
- Mooikloof Ridge Estate 
- Mooikloof Height Estate
- Silver Lakes residential and golfing estate 
- Wood Hill Residential Estate and Country Club. 
- Wingate Golf Estate


You can also try Centurion; it's like a few minutes from Pretoria
- Centurion Residential Estate and Country Club
- Cornwall Hill Security Estate
- Southdown’s Residential Estate 

You can go to: Property for sale in South Africa, lots of property for sale on there, and estate agents advertise on there as well.

Good luck


----------



## Sebastian.s (Jan 31, 2011)

Mrs Korb said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are considering moving to SA this year from England as my husband is originally from JHB and we are hoping for a better standard of living in SA after finishing our contracts with the British army ( We are fed up with the UK). We are looking to buy property on a security estate in Pretoria but we have no idea what estates are good, safe, and also a good long term investment to raise a family (children free at the moment). My husband will be traveling a lot with work so I will be spending a lot of time on my own, hence why we really need to find the right estate to live on as I will have no family in Pretoria as I am originally from the UK myself.
> 
> ...



Hi Mrs, Korb,

Having lived there for a few years I highly recommend Sable hills wildlife and waterfront estate. its a little out of PTA but close enough to commute. 
Its also the safest place I know of as you protected by high wildlife fencing (not visible and a river and nature reserve). SNIP


----------

